# Telnet disappears during boot!!



## JonnyD (Oct 1, 2001)

Hi 
Looking for a little guidance please, noticed I lost telnet access to tivo the other night so have the lid off to check all was ok. Problem sems to be that during the boot up sequence Telnet only works between the cachecard drivers finished loading until the "Almost There" screen disappers then telnet disappears with it. 

rc.sysinit.author contains both

#!/bin/bash
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

so it is expected to launch telnet

I chmoded to 755 to make sure that was not the problem, I also did this on both partions 4 & 7 just to be sure.The cachecard appears to be working as the red light flashes as tivo communicates with it and I do get a short telnet session, I re seated it just in case too.

I feel something must be then disabling it but not sure what. I had been running Tivoweb with Highlights, Schedules, Hackman, Highlights and that Ty thingy.

Any help to point me in the right direction is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

tnlited is usually in rc.sysinit itself - could you be launching it twice?


----------



## JonnyD (Oct 1, 2001)

Thanks for the fast reply!!

I'm sure it might be, I had a look at rc.sysinit while I had the hdd on the PC I think it I did see it. I've had to put it all back together for now as the kids and mrs are back so wont have proper access until tomorrow morning. Would that be the cause of the problem? If it was asked twice would it not just ignore the second request as it had already been started.

Cheers


----------



## JonnyD (Oct 1, 2001)

Now resolved!!

Turned out to be the rc.net file, somehow it looks like a line had been appended which called for the network card to go down..which is exactly what it did. removing the line restored normal service.


----------

